# 2002 650 - Flashing 2x4 / 4x4 light



## Huntersdad

Hey Gents,

This is my first post and subsequent introduction to the group. 

Here is my problem. I have a 2002 Kawasaki Prairie 650 that I picked up recently. The unit has just over 400 hours and 2500 miles. It runs good and has performed well in the mountains up to 11,500 feet. But recently my belt started slipping. So I ordered a new Kawasaki OEM belt, slipped off the old worn one, then coaxed on the new one! Everything worked great. My little boys and I took her for a ride down the road and back, then bam... the 2x4 / 4x4 light started flashing.

From what I can tell the light flashes from 2x4 to 4x4 in 1 sec intervals. In reading my Service Manuel and online that points to the KEBC. 

So here is what I have done thus far...


Checked and cleaned each fuse. Every fuse looked good and seemed tight in the block.
So I unhooked the KEBC cleaned it off, pulled it apart, cleaned out any corrosion, made sure the unit went back together correctly per a video I saw of phreebsd and his KEBC. Thanks phreebsd!
I reassembled the KEBC actuator motor and used a battery charger to test the KEBC. It worked and turned well.
I reassembled the the KEBC into the outer cover and started up the unit.
The KEBC ran... in my opinion sounded like it was resetting (although I am no expert).
The 2x4 / 4x4 light was not blinking. Then after 10 - 20 seconds the KEBC stopped then the 2x4 / 4x4 light began blinking again.

I have not check the resistance on the KEBC yet... that will be done tonight per instructions I have seen on the site.

Now here is the weird thing for me. Well, let me state that I am no ATV expert. I have ridden many ATV's over the years, but this is the first I have personally owned. Even with the 2x4 / 4x4 indicator flashing, when I drive the ATV and then stop accelerating, it *feels* like the Kawasaki Engine Break is working as there is that very distinctive deceleration. But on the flip side, I do not hear the familiar humming noise of the KEBC motor running when the unit shuts off - at least I think that is the KEBC running. Its a different noise then the radiator fan. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I do not claim to be an expert and like everyone else, I just want my 650 Prairie to work without dumping money into it that I dont have.

Thanks!

Huntersdad

PS - is it safe to drive the 650 with this light blinking?? See I dont even know the answer to that one!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Check the small plug on the CDI for corrosion and clean it most likley thats it ,and no it wil not hurt to run without it IBBruin has removed the entire system from his 700 , and the kbec only operates close to idle speed so the engine braking you feel at speed is normal


----------



## Huntersdad

Okay... so your saying check the CDI plug? I am assuming your referring to the plug connection from the KEBC to the rest of the system? (forgive my ignorance) If you need to dumb it down for me, please do so! lol

Your other point - so the deceleration I feel (as if the system is in a lower gear) is normal at higher speeds and the engine breaking happens closer to idle speed. Okay.

Thanks hondarecoveryman.


----------



## DaBrute

hondarecoveryman said:


> Check the small plug on the CDI for corrosion and clean it most likley thats it ,and no it wil not hurt to run without it IBBruin has removed the entire system from his 700 , and the kbec only operates close to idle speed so the engine braking you feel at speed is normal


Also add dielectric grease to every plug/relay on the bike.


----------



## IBBruin

First of all, Welcome to MIMB! VERY professional looking first post. 

I'm not in a position to look at my manual right now but it seems like you've done your research. I had so much trouble out of my KEBC I finally did away with it. Check out a thread in the Kawasaki How To's started by Wood Butcher about the KOD method of removing the KEBC. The mod can be done for next to no money. The KEBC is only active at less then 1/8 throttle. It moves the fork and compresses the primary clutch slightly so you don't free wheel down a hill when the engine is at idle speed. If you find yourself in a position where you need an engine brake and your engine is at idle speed, just blip the throttle to increase your engine rpm's and the brake applies normally. If you really want to fix that headache, give me until tomorrow and I'm sure we can work you through it.


----------



## Huntersdad

Hi IBBruin,

Thanks for the complement. I tried to cover as many bases as possible before just capping out a topic that already has a lot of coverage.

I am certainly open to getting rid of the KEBC... but it is nice when you coming down a steep mountain trail..  I am open to all suggestions. The thing is just frustrating me to no end.

Thanks,

Huntersdad


----------



## IBBruin

Don't get me wrong, by no means am I any kind of expert on the KEBC but I have worked on mine enough to think I am anyway. LOL . We have many people here with vast amounts of Kawasaki knowledge willing to step up to the plate and help a brother ATV'r back on the trails or in the pit. If you're sure you've done everything right (and by your first post, I believe you have) I'd take the previous two suggestions to heart. Check for loose or corroded connections at both the CDI box and the actuator controller. Put dielectric grease on every electrical connection you can get your hands on.


----------



## Huntersdad

I'm absolutely going to try all of the above suggestions as well as test the resistance on the KEBC. I'll report back with an update.

BTW is this the mod you were talking about? 
http://kod.gotdns.com/index.cgi?album=P650_Mods&view=KEBC_2wd_4wd_light_fix

Thanks dudes!


----------



## IBBruin

Nope, this one. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1995


----------



## Huntersdad

So IBBruin:

I saw this on the link you provided. Is this what you are referring too? If so, this make sense... So where on the bike are you making this mod? Under the seat where the wiring harness connects to the main system/computer or elsewhere? I have seen the green and then green white wires you refer too.




*Kawasaki KEBC Removal*

Why

If you unplug the KEBC actuator, the 2WD/4WD lights flash back and forth. In order to fix the issue, you need to duplicate the signal to the indicator.

How it Works

When in 2WD, the switch sends a - signal to the controller through the green wire. The controller sends no signal to the indicator as none is needed for the 2WD light to remain on. When the switch is in the 4WD position, the green wire has no signal and the controller sends a - signal to the indicator to turn on the 4WD light.

How to Bypass

The wires needed to do this are located at the actuator controller under the seat. The wire colors are green (signal from switch) and the green/white (signal to indicator). The green/white wire needs to see ground when in 4WD and nothing when in 2WD, this is exactly backwards from what the switch outputs to the controller. A Single Pull Double Throw (SPDT) relay is needed to change the output around so that when the switch sends a - signal to the relay and controller, the relay sends no signal to the dash indicator and when the switch sends no signal to the relay, the relay sends a - signal to the dash indicator. Locate the green and green/white wires at the actuator controller under the seat. Tap into the green wire and plut it into 86 of the relay. Cut eh green/white wire and cap off the side closest to the controller. Connect the indicator side of the green/whiite wire to 30 of the relay. 87a needs to be grounded to the chassis. 85 needs a +12 volt ignition source (only when the key is on). 87 is not used.










87= Not used
86 = Green wire from the actuator controller
87a = Chassis ground
85 = Switched +12v
30 = Green/white wire to 2WD/4WD indicator


----------



## IBBruin

I did mine under the seat but I believe all the wires you need are in the pod also. If you decide to do this mod, be sure and coat all the spade connections on the relay with silicone to try and make it as water proof as possible. I'd also use Wood Butcher's hard learned lesson and be sure you find a good negative supply to the relay.


----------



## Huntersdad

Thats good to know. 

I'm still going to fart with this KEBC motor to see if I can make any headway as I would prefer to get it working without the mod. Last night I did clean all the electrical connections and I wont lie, they were incredibly dirty. I can see how that can be a problem! But still no-go.

So I have a couple questions...

When you reassemble the KEBC actuator and you put the cap containing the magnets back on, how do you know if the cap is back on in the right direction/orientation? When I tested mine it worked, so I figured I reassembled it correctly.

IBBruin - Where are you tapping into the switched 12v?


----------



## IBBruin

I hate to admit this but I don't know the answer to either of your questions. Both of them happened so long ago I've forgotten. (Insert old joke here)


----------



## Huntersdad

No joking... I am way too new and desperate to make jokes with guys who are able to help!! lol


----------



## Huntersdad

Okay guys. I did the KEBC bypass and I no longer get the flashing 2x4 4x4 indicator in the one second intervals... Yahoo!! *However*, when I engage the 4x4 the indicator does switch from 2x4 to 4x4 as it is supposed to but then will sometimes flicker back to 2x4 and then back to 4x4. Not the same as before with the KEBC motor failure.

I soldered all connections then wrapped them in electrical tape. I put dielectric grease on all plugs as recommended.

Any ideas on what could be going on with this periodic switch back and forth?

-Huntersdad


----------



## IBBruin

I"d guess switch on that one or fuse connection. Intermittent problems can be a PITA to find. The switch can be taken apart and cleaned.


----------



## Huntersdad

IBBruin said:


> I"d guess switch on that one or fuse connection.


I dont think I understand. I get the part about taking apart the 2x4/4x4 switch and cleaning it. Can you help me understand what connection I want to fuse?

Thanks friend.


----------



## IBBruin

I was referring to the factory fuses under the seat. FYI, when you select 2WD, the switch sends a negative signal to the controller through the green wire. When you select 4WD the switch opens up and sends no signal at all to the controller. Not sure if I said that earlier in this post.


----------



## Huntersdad

Aaaahhh... I see. So check the fuses and the switch. Gotcha!

I believe the fuses are good, but the switch will be my focus. Tomorrow I am hoping to take the wife and another couple into the mnts for some snowy sight seeing.


----------

